# oil light beeping at low rpm when warmed up



## bagtf3 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a MkIV jetta 1.8t 5 speed. Lately, when I've been driving at low rpm's (under 2k) the oil light flashes and beeps at me. It also doesn't happen while the engine is cold (my guess because the oil is thicker and pressure is higher) If I keep it spooled up (above 2k) it doesn't happen. I have an aftermarket oil pressure gauge on my pillar and it seems to build pressure as normal. Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whats the guage say*



bagtf3 said:


> I have a MkIV jetta 1.8t 5 speed. Lately, when I've been driving at low rpm's (under 2k) the oil light flashes and beeps at me. It also doesn't happen while the engine is cold (my guess because the oil is thicker and pressure is higher) If I keep it spooled up (above 2k) it doesn't happen. I have an aftermarket oil pressure gauge on my pillar and it seems to build pressure as normal. Anyone know whats going on?


 have you noticed any decrease in oil preasure on the guage? what kind of pres. do you have when the alarm flashes? if it looks normal on the guage, it could hopefully be a faulty sensor.


----------



## bagtf3 (Jan 17, 2011)

gmikel said:


> have you noticed any decrease in oil preasure on the guage? what kind of pres. do you have when the alarm flashes? if it looks normal on the guage, it could hopefully be a faulty sensor.


I haven't noticed anything too abnormal. what are normal pressures during idle/accel/cruise? anyone know? and i will start monitoring it a little more closely.


----------



## AR51986 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Sane issues here.*

I seem to be having the same issues with my 2001 1.8t Jetta. Checked oil and it's fine. Using synthetic. Did you find anything out about your problem?


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Check the pressure sensor, could just be garbage.

At idle, it should be 1.2-1.6 bar
between idle and 2000 it should be 2.7-4.5 bar
above 2000 rpms it should be around 7.0 bar.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*1 bar=14.6 psi*



deadleavesdie said:


> Check the pressure sensor, could just be garbage.
> 
> At idle, it should be 1.2-1.6 bar
> between idle and 2000 it should be 2.7-4.5 bar
> above 2000 rpms it should be around 7.0 bar.


something seems a little high on the number above 2000 rpm, 7 bar would be near 100 psi, twice what it should be.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

gmikel said:


> something seems a little high on the number above 2000 rpm, 7 bar would be near 100 psi, twice what it should be.



Just taking numbers from my shops all data to help him out haha.

7 bar seemed high, but who am I to say, i'm not a shop manual.


----------

